# Robbing or orientation flights?



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like orientation flights to me. Robbing is not a busy thing it is a VIOLENT thing. 
We don't use the inner cover at all when using hivetop feeders. Just make sure your top seals up the feeder or they'll sneak in there and drown.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"It has been pretty ****nice weather both days, [mid 70's and sunny], but it was easily 10 times busier than it usually was".

Orientation flights; pollen "flights"; nectar "flights".


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I had the same worries about this time last year. Sounds like orientation flights to me. It is funny how they start all and once and then shut it down about 5:00 pm. 

If you are worried, you can probably narrow the entrance reducer. But that sounds like an orientation flight to me.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My hives run orientation flights about that time of day. Kind of weird though they seem to stagger it. Before leaving to pick up the youngsters from school they are starting and by the time I get home they are thick as can be. Bees all up the front of the hive. Closer inspection shows some bees fanning with their rear ends up (setting a homing beacon) bring them back home. If you hang around long enough you may also see a slew of drones and during this, foragers coming or going. So it gets pretty busy and, to me, quite an amazing sight.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

There is normally a period of time when hives become "super-active" for a period of time each day (maybe less than 3 or 5 minutes). The activity at the entrance is multiplied from the normal activity. And I'm not sure if it is really explainable. (I think at one time this was discussed and maybe it was JF who had a name for it.)

But it seems most hives go through this activity occasionally and it can really make you think twice about it.

If it is robbing, go out early in the morning. Robbing bees will be out earlier than regular forage bees and will be all over the hive with activity. Taking a stroll through the yard early in the morning can tell you which hive is being picked on or was being robbed the day before. the bees will be back at it as soon as the light allows them to fly.


----------



## montanabee (May 7, 2008)

i am having definite robbing issues that i don't kknow how to resolve. today is raining, so at least my poor weak hive will get a break from the neighbor bees that are attacking it. i have posted a thread describing my whole fiasco that i am dealing with. can someone take a peek and tell me what i am supposed to do about it? 
thanks
montanabee


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesrobbing.htm


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Mike...I am a first year beek and my hives are exhibiting nearly identical behavior as your description...even the same time of day. I am about an hour West of you.

I had my mentor over yesterday and as we approached my hives, I asked about the activity and, much like the other posters here, he said it was orientation flights the new bees are taking. Cool stuff, eh?

Everyday I learn something new, either in the bee yard, a book, or BeeSource.

Good luck with your hive(s).

Matt


----------



## Mike the Rookie (Apr 11, 2008)

Michael Bush said:


> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesrobbing.htm


This pretty much nails it exactly. Also, the distinction between "busy" and "violent" really made it clear that I am seeing orientation flights. 

Things seem good all around.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Dead bees usually tell the story too if robbing is the case.


----------



## CraigClen (Jan 31, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesrobbing.htm


Michael- thanks for the "beesrobbing" article. I do believe my hive is under attack, as I have dead bees out front, some live on the ground struggling to fly; the entrance group greets each bee with fervor; seems to be some wrestling going on; drones are out as well; and two nailed me on separate occasions- for standing behind and just looking....
I will try some of your suggestions. I am new to bee-keeping, so I may be back for further advice. Thanks. Craig


----------



## CraigClen (Jan 31, 2006)

Disregard #13- Duplicate post


----------

